# Broken wing, open wound



## JenM (Feb 9, 2021)

I am in Las Vegas, NV. 
Found a pigeon last night. Secured and is eating seed. However, it seems to have a broken wing and open wound top of wing.








I am unsure what to do next. I have no transportation to take it to the vet and have limited resources ($).








Help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you on FB? If so, you can join Palomacy Help group for pigeon and dove rescue. They might advice you regarding rescue centres close by.

The wound looks old and might be infected. You can rinse it with lukewarm saline water and put some antibiotic cream on, betadine will be fine.

Rather put down newspaper in the cage and a brick for him to perch on. Easier to keep clean.


----------



## cherryapple (Oct 7, 2020)

From Google
1.Lofty Hopes is a pigeon rescue located in Las Vegas Nevada.
2.If you are in the NW and during normal business hours you can drop boxed birds off at the Nevada Division of Wildlife at 4747 Vegas Drive, Las Vegas, NV 89108.
3.Veterinary Clinics that will kindly take in injured wild birds include North Las Vegas Animal (NLV) Hospital, Park Animal Hospital, (Central LV) and VCA Black Mountain Animal Hospital (Henderson).
Nevada Bird Rescue
or [email protected]

I have never had transport so I use public transport and in worse case they pick up from the closest stop.

I would think it is urgent.


----------



## JenM (Feb 9, 2021)

An update:
I found a place that helps with injured birds. Will be dropping her off tomorrow. It's called "You gotta love them" in Las Vegas. 
The pigeon is in good spirits, eating and drinking. Wound looks to be healing up too. Thank you all for your help and suggestions  I appreciate the quick responses to help me help her!


----------



## JenM (Feb 9, 2021)




----------

